
CES Letter – My Search for Answers to Mormon Doubts - cavneb
https://read.cesletter.org/
======
dundercoder
The attempted or purported scholarship in this letter is extremely poor. It’s
very clear that the author has an agenda and is not really seeking
clarification or truth.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Please give a few examples? I went straight to the conclusion (I'm not
Mormon). It says reasonable things like when he discovered the founder was a
polygamist and didn't actually translate golden tablets from angels he went
into despair and questioned his believe - that sounds reasonable to me.

